# For sale



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

New motor yacht for sale.
Check this one out lads!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article949099.ece


----------



## McFlett (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope they dim their non-navigation lights at nighttime - and reduce their energy consumption by keeping non-essential energy use to a minimum.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Fill them fuel tanks and you would get a few "green shield" stamps eh!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hoi !! what bar steward flogged the plans of the Golden Dreamers lifeboat ?? I spent all day colouring it in too (MAD)


----------



## Pisces (Feb 23, 2008)

More money than sense!! Personally speaking I wouldn't give you a £5 for it ugly looking beast!! Might be a radical design,either that or the designer was p*ssed
Capt Cliff.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

[=P] NO B****Y GOOD TO ME, NOWHERE TO LAND ME PRIVATE JET, THAT i'VE JUST BOUGHT FROM THE SALE OF ME NINE KIDS INTO WHITE SLAVERY??(Jester) (Hippy)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hell, I'd be more than happy with one of the two 27' sailboats onboard.
Forget the motor yacht.
Bruce


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I would have bought her but she only does 16 knots. 

BTW Billy - I never thought I would log on to The Sun website!

Brian


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

It's not April 1st yet is it?


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Pleased to see that the Sun has got its finger on the pulse and hasn't grasped reality again. With fuel tanks big enough to travel for five years, a range of 15,000 miles and a speed of 16 knots, it doesn't add up.

As any fule kno, divide 15,000 by 16 gives you the steaming time, which in this case is 937.5 hours. Divide this by 24 gives the days of steaming for the range and hey presto! a range of 39.1 days.

Even the maddest tycoon will expect to use the yacht more than 7.8 days a year, the average he or she can use it if he wants his huge fuel tanks to last five years!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

NoMoss said:


> It's not April 1st yet is it?


I thought that when I read it too.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Brian...I only noticed it because pages 3 and 4 were stuck together...LOL (found it on the net really)


----------



## ron fletcher (Mar 13, 2008)

I had one but sent it back.The colour wasnt right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah sure you'd look a right wally going around in her....[=P]


----------



## R893891 (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like a dutch barge after an argument with a couple of lock gates.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

"Wallys Yachts" - nuff said.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

an theres me wondering if it had a silver dancing pole CED


----------

